# Troops BOO Miss Nasty.



## WillowTree (Dec 6, 2010)

Troops Boo Kathy Griffin for Bristol Palin Fat Jokes | PopEater.com











I love the American Soldiers.


----------



## Philobeado (Dec 6, 2010)

I think I just witnessed the end of a career.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 6, 2010)

Kathy Griffin is a pig.


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 6, 2010)

Philobeado said:


> I think I just witnessed the end of a career.



Kathy Griffin has a career?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 6, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Troops Boo Kathy Griffin for Bristol Palin Fat Jokes | PopEater.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you care about Kathy Griffin?


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

She doesn't know her audience too well, does she?


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Troops Boo Kathy Griffin for Bristol Palin Fat Jokes | PopEater.com
> ...


Why do you care enough about her to leap to her defense?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 6, 2010)

daveman said:


> She doesn't know her audience too well, does she?


I saw somewhere that she was/is dating an Army Major? Anyone know if that's still true?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Dec 6, 2010)

Even if you pulled Bristol out of the joke, it is still lame and rude and low class.

Replacing Bristol Palin with Jane Doe Just makes it worse somehow.


----------



## Samson (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Troops Boo Kathy Griffin for Bristol Palin Fat Jokes | PopEater.com
> ...



Who?


----------



## Samson (Dec 6, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > She doesn't know her audience too well, does she?
> ...



Is she German? Phillipino? Korean?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 6, 2010)

She got booed for calling Palin the White Precious, not for being fat. Think they objected to the racist overtones than the fact Palin is white trash and apparently fat...


----------



## elvis (Dec 6, 2010)

merged


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> She got booed for calling Palin the White Precious, not for being fat. Think they objected to the racist overtones than the fact Palin is white trash and apparently fat...


You're a scumbag leftist piece of shit.....Just shut the fuck up!

Fact is, american citizens are getting tired of these bullshit attacks on the Palin's by you leftist scum.

Obviously, scumbags such as yourself didn't get the message this past november.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 6, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > She got booed for calling Palin the White Precious, not for being fat. Think they objected to the racist overtones than the fact Palin is white trash and apparently fat...
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 6, 2010)

Most americans got the message about Palin in Nov 2008.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 6, 2010)

Doesn't stop WJ's and TPS's love affair with the trailer trash and her offspring...

...then again like-minded folk do like to hang together.....


----------



## Ozmar (Dec 6, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Troops Boo Kathy Griffin for Bristol Palin Fat Jokes | PopEater.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked like some mixed cheers and boos. It wasn't a great joke, but most certainly not a career ender as you are hoping.


----------



## Ropey (Dec 6, 2010)

Sheldon said:


> Philobeado said:
> 
> 
> > I think I just witnessed the end of a career.
> ...



When I saw how she talked to her mother.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 7, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


By asking WillowTree why she cares about Kathy Griffin?  

Dope.


----------



## daveman (Dec 7, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > She doesn't know her audience too well, does she?
> ...


Major Hassan, perhaps?


----------



## daveman (Dec 7, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Once again, you demonstrate that you're utterly incapable of criticizing anyone on the left.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 7, 2010)

I always get that idiot that was married to Frank Gifford and this comedienne mixed up, so before watching the video, I thought it was that person.

I used to like Griffin's D-list show, but the bitch schtick got old to me after a while.  It used to be funny-bitch material, now it just seems like bitch material and I got bored with her.  Her material doesn't seem too clever any more.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 7, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> She got booed for calling Palin the White Precious, not for being fat. Think they objected to the racist overtones than the fact Palin is white trash and apparently fat...



You might want to review the definition of the word 'fact'. It seems that you struggle to understand its meaning. Whether someone is 'white trash' is subjective, therefore, it cannot be a 'fact'. Mmmmk?


----------



## Ozmar (Dec 7, 2010)

So if I say "california girl is white trash," it's subjective?


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 7, 2010)

Griffin spends her life being fawned over by a liberal media and hangers on. She just assumes that any audience will laugh at a Palin joke. I'm glad to see her wash out with the Marines.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 7, 2010)

Griffen is another low class washed up so called "comedian", along with Joy Baher.

 lefty women comedians are some of the ugliest, inside and out.

now, pass the BARF bag please.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 7, 2010)

Any one of you cons would love the money griffen pulls down every year.

Comics are often rude for fucks sake people.

Not EVERY joke works with EVERY crowd.

what fucking children you people are.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> *Any one of you cons would love the money griffen pulls down every year.*
> 
> Comics are often rude for fucks sake people.
> 
> ...




Griffen is so "so low class and NOT funny", I'd bet she HAS TO PAY the people to come see her.
I love that this crowd, booooooooooed her ugly ass.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Any one of you cons would love the money griffen pulls down every year.
> 
> Comics are often rude for fucks sake people.
> 
> ...



It's up to her to use material that will work with a specific audience. This epic fail shows that she has no idea what real Americans think. She could have scored with a few Pelosi jokes, but that would never occur to her.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Any one of you cons would love the money griffen pulls down every year.
> 
> Comics are often rude for fucks sake people.
> 
> ...



Yet, if some comedian joked about Michelle's ass or called her 'black trash', you'd be baying for blood. 

I am entertained that you scream like a banshee about 'you people', yet you suffer no criticism about the left without venting about this make believe 'hate' emanating from everyone you disagree with. 

The children on this board includes you, truthdon'tmatter.


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 7, 2010)

How in the fuck does the first lady and palins daughter compare in your silly con mind?


Palins daugther is a private citizen trying to make a buck paris hilton style.

Mrs Obama is the first lady.

Do you understand the differance?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> How in the fuck does the first lady and palins daughter compare in your silly con mind?
> 
> 
> Palins daugther is a private citizen trying to make a buck paris hilton style.
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2010)

Philobeado said:


> I think I just witnessed the end of a career.



What you witnessed was the prototype for liberal bitches, they all think and act just like that. I love it.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > She doesn't know her audience too well, does she?
> ...



the last time I looked she was fucking levi


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Troops Boo Kathy Griffin for Bristol Palin Fat Jokes | PopEater.com
> ...



I never said I hoped it was a career ender. I know there are low lifes like you who just love bitches like this red headed nasty creep.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> How in the fuck does the first lady and palins daughter compare in your silly con mind?
> 
> 
> Palins daugther is a private citizen trying to make a buck paris hilton style.
> ...



she still has a fat ass and it would be funny as hell if the comedians joked about the junk in the trunk..Yes????


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 7, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > How in the fuck does the first lady and palins daughter compare in your silly con mind?
> ...



great little bit , made me laugh.

Now How is it you now think its OK to attack the first lady personally?

Do you remember any comics doing bits on Laura and her killing of a ex boyfriend?

That would have pissed you right off huh.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Psssst.  TM.  C'mere.  Bit closer....

*in hushed voice*  Zoom didn't say it was OK to attack the First Lady.


----------



## Andy_D (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah and my post wasnt to him.

The post was to CG and willow who did think attacking Bristol was comparable to attacking Mrs Obama.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Yeah and my post wasnt to him.
> 
> The post was to CG and willow who did think attacking Bristol was comparable to attacking Mrs Obama.



Last time I looked they were both overweight women. Equal under the law. Asswipe. So fat meecheeele is as fair a target as fat Bristol.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Yeah and my post wasnt to him.
> 
> The post was to CG and willow who did think attacking Bristol was comparable to attacking Mrs Obama.


Psssst.  You quote Zoom when you asked her why she thinks it's OK to attack the First Lady.

And....psssst... BTW, CG didn't say it was OK to attack the First Lady.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 7, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah and my post wasnt to him.
> ...



Like that plane picture so aptly portrays, CG's point when riiiight over TM's head!


----------



## Shadow (Dec 7, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Any one of you cons would love the money griffen pulls down every year.
> ...



I doubt she cares what her audience would appreciate.   Her whole schtick is to be a pushy opinionated biotch who's out for the shock factor.   She just wants to push her agenda on people.


----------



## Bern80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Doesn't stop WJ's and TPS's love affair with the trailer trash and her offspring...
> 
> ...then again like-minded folk do like to hang together.....



This is exactly why Griffin got booed. You can not like Palin's politics, that's fine. But how classless do you have to be to go where you went right here? Fat jokes and trailer trash? Really Grump? As they say, better ugly on the outside than ugly on the inside like you.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 7, 2010)

Kathy Griffin is a terrible comedian but that doesn't negate the fact that Bristol is a fat girl.  She didn't even take off weight on Dancing With The Stars, that is amazing.

A lot of hard work but obviously she didn't put a whole lot of effort into it.  She's like her mom in that respect.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 7, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


WillowTree is not on the Left, dope.  And why would I criticize her?  I just want to know why she cares about Kathy Griffin.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Why do you care that I care?


----------



## Madeline (Dec 7, 2010)

Griffith has a very odd career...insulting people.  And apparently, she herself has a thin skin.  I don't get why she'd be over there, entertaining the troops.  

But then, I don't get why's she's on tv here, either.

Who gives a shit if Bristol is overweight?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 7, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Because you went through the trouble of starting a thread about Kathy Griffin.  Obviously you care what she thinks and what she says.  I can't imagine why.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 7, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Kathy Griffin is a terrible comedian but that doesn't negate the fact that Bristol is a fat girl.  *She didn't even take off weight on Dancing With The Stars, that is amazing.*
> 
> A lot of hard work but obviously she didn't put a whole lot of effort into it.  She's like her mom in that respect.



I was kinda surprised by that.  I remember telling someone at the start of the season that by the end, if she sticks around long enough, she's gonna have a hot body.  But it didn't happen like it did most of the contestants through the years.  But it didn't happen with that Disney kid, either.  He looked just as flabby in the finals.

Weird, huh?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



why do you care? why do you imagine?


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 7, 2010)

I will give Kathy Griffin credit for going to entertain the troops for years.  That is a laudable thing.  She isn't a big celebrity, but she was a decent comedian once.  

But since she went political, she deserved what she got and repercussion for it.  I don't find her all that funny personally, but she occasionally has been.  Her political awareness has made her only nasty and spiteful ruining her talent, as it was.

Good for the troops for letting their feelings be known to her... loudly


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Kathy Griffin is a terrible comedian but that doesn't negate the fact that Bristol is a fat girl.  She didn't even take off weight on Dancing With The Stars, that is amazing.
> 
> A lot of hard work but obviously she didn't put a whole lot of effort into it.  She's like her mom in that respect.


Just shut the fuck up, ya' box o' rocks!

What's "amazing", is how you continually show what an airheaded lil' liberal douchebag you are.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

Kathy Griffin is the last person who should be talking shit about anybody's looks......The bitch has admitted she's been liposucked......She's basically made of plastic nowadays after all the cosmetic surgery.....She looks like a fuckin' cartoon.

If Mattel ever wants to make a "Skanky liberal ho' Barbie", Kathy Griffin could be the model......Just make a mold of the ugly liberal bag and start production!


----------



## California Girl (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> How in the fuck does the first lady and palins daughter compare in your silly con mind?
> 
> 
> Palins daugther is a private citizen trying to make a buck paris hilton style.
> ...



The only reason the left attack Bristol is because of her mother. Personally, I think that's pathetic. 

Michelle put herself in the public eye.... Bristol got dragged into it by the media. That's the difference.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > How in the fuck does the first lady and palins daughter compare in your silly con mind?
> ...


True that!


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 7, 2010)

She could care less that they booed her. She has so much money. Her career is not over because of this, please... Good for her for making fun of that idiotic daughter of that idiotic... I don't even know what to call her... attention-seeker/ex-governor? They both suck.


----------



## bornright (Dec 7, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Any one of you cons would love the money griffen pulls down every year.
> 
> Comics are often rude for fucks sake people.
> 
> ...



We must admit that in some groups this would be funny.  Comedians and actors for the most part are not intelligent enough to be able to tell the difference.  She would be a great hit on the Bill Maher show but these were soldiers.  These were people that actually earn their way and do not share the beliefs of the spoiled individuals that do not earn their way.  It is impossible for these elitist to understand why the individuals with military experience are so overwhelmingly conservative.  It is no more than maturity and opening your eyes to truth.

"Experience" is such a dangerous thing to liberalism.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 7, 2010)

newpolitics said:


> She could care less that they booed her. She has so much money. Her career is not over because of this, please... Good for her for making fun of that idiotic daughter of that idiotic... I don't even know what to call her... attention-seeker/ex-governor? They both suck.



obie wan sucks eggs.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Interesting...was at Miramar for concert....not recalling booing....except for some of the sound system/lipsincing screw ups.   And that female rapper (trying to forget her name)....ugh.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Interesting...was at Miramar for concert....not recalling booing....except for some of the sound system/lipsincing screw ups.   And that female rapper (trying to forget her name)....ugh.


Obviously, you weren't there..........Does your abject LYING ever cease?


----------



## Big Fitz (Dec 7, 2010)

newpolitics said:


> She could care less that they booed her. She has so much money. Her career is not over because of this, please... Good for her for making fun of that idiotic daughter of that idiotic... I don't even know what to call her... attention-seeker/ex-governor? They both suck.


She's a D List celebrity.  She is not loaded by any stretch.  I see that you believe using children for spiteful comedy because of a dislike for the parents is right up your liking.

How's Chelsea these days?  I don't like her parents.  Does that mean I can make fun of how she looks?  Do Obama's kids deserve to be made fun of because he used them for political gain when he was 'pwugging teh ho' in the gulf?

Hypocrite.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting...was at Miramar for concert....not recalling booing....except for some of the sound system/lipsincing screw ups.   And that female rapper (trying to forget her name)....ugh.
> ...



I was...Hangar Two...used to work there when NAS...Katie Perry was suprisingly good considering that I've heard she's not good except in studio....loved the Heart stuff.   The crowd was laughing and very appreciative on the most part....military and dependents/others.

Were you there?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Kathy Griffin is the last person who should be talking shit about anybody's looks......The bitch has admitted she's been liposucked......She's basically made of plastic nowadays after all the cosmetic surgery.....She looks like a fuckin' cartoon.
> 
> If Mattel ever wants to make a "Skanky liberal ho' Barbie", Kathy Griffin could be the model......Just make a mold of the ugly liberal bag and start production!



Post us a pic of yourself so we can understand how  you are so head and shoulders over her that you can talk.


And as for Kathy Griffin....for people smart enough to understand higher comedy, that is part of her schtick....not being all that beautiful (by your shallow standards, WJ) but working it anyways.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You're a fuckin' liar......You said there was no booing........Well, there's a hell of a lot of booing on the tape.......Kathy Plastic acknowleged the BOOING as she was being BOOOED during her routine........A VH1 producer said he considered editing out her routine regarding Palin, because of the tastlessness and the BOOING!

So, once again, you're a fucking LIAR!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



So, where were you in the crowd?  We were about 2/3rds back...and if looking from stage, about the 10 o'clock position...near the left pylon of the lighting boom.  And we didn't hear much booing at all...lots of laughter and cheering and whistling at her bikini.

BTW...still waiting to see your pic posted for comparison.  When can we expect it?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Why the fuck would I be in the crowd?......I'm not active duty......I'm a civilian.....I wouldn't be scumbag enough to take up a seat that an active duty troop should be occupying.

Now, quit your lying........Stupid people shouldn't be lying........They get caught everytime, as we can clearly see by you having yet ANOTHER lie of yours exposed......You got caught again.

I don't have to post a pic........I'm not the one who is plastic and looks like a fucking cartoon......Nor did I attack Palin on her weight.......That was Kathy Plastic who did that.....She's a lowclass liberal idiot, nothing more.....And she had her plastic ass handed to her by a bunch of troops who are tired of you liberal morons and your baseless attacks.

You were there?.......My ass!.....Fuckin' liar!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Wait....you think this concert was open to only Active Duty?      What else are you "expert" on?   



> Now, quit your lying........Stupid people shouldn't be lying........They get caught everytime, as we can clearly see by you having yet ANOTHER lie of yours exposed......You got caught again.



Not lying...but then again...do you think people take anything you say seriously?   Seriously?  




> I don't have to post a pic........I'm not the one who is plastic and looks like a fucking cartoon......Nor did I attack Palin on her weight.......That was Kathy Plastic who did that.....She's a lowclass liberal idiot, nothing more.....And she had her plastic ass handed to her by a bunch of troops who are tired of you liberal morons and your baseless attacks.



So, we can assume that you would make Kathy look like Miss America.  Wow...that's another surprise....



> You were there?.......My ass!.....Fuckin' liar!



Yeah...Jealous?   I love free concerts on the Base.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You said there was no booing.......If you were there you would have definitely heard the booing.......Would have heard Kathy Plastic acknowledge that she was being booed......You're a fucking liar......You were not there.

Now, you may have been AROUND there......Seeing as though it's most likely a place you troll to sell your ass to the desperate soldiers and sailors, but you definitely weren't attending the show......If you had been at the show, you would have surely heard the booing......So, once again, you're a fucking liar!

Just deal with it......You got caught blatantly LYING yet again......It's a pattern with you.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > She got booed for calling Palin the White Precious, not for being fat. Think they objected to the racist overtones than the fact Palin is white trash and apparently fat...
> ...



One man's fact is another man's rumour. She is trailer trash...fact...


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I said I couldn't hear any booing where we were at....cheering, clapping, whistling.  (except for when there were technical problems....did you know they had to do "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" twice cause of that?  And that Rapper woman forgot her lines....I was about to boo over that one, but didn't)   But feel free to be as jealous as  you want....

Your pathetic cries of jealousy are amusing to me.


----------



## CMike (Dec 7, 2010)

Extremely low class, even for her.

I wish I could negative rep her.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> So, where were you in the crowd?  We were about 2/3rds back...and if looking from stage, about the 10 o'clock position...near the left pylon of the lighting boom.  And we didn't hear much booing at all...lots of laughter and *cheering and whistling at her bikini.*BTW...still waiting to see your pic posted for comparison.  When can we expect it?



I could care less if you were there, but she was'nt wearing a bikini in the bit where she *WAS* boo-ed...

Just sayin'

& for the record, I hate the stupid bitch.

Even if she was after a "cheap laugh"... I think the men and women were there to entertained... not fed a bunch of leftie hatred toward the Palin's.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > She got booed for calling Palin the White Precious, not for being fat. Think they objected to the racist overtones than the fact Palin is white trash and apparently fat...
> ...



Poor baby....didn't get to go.


----------



## CMike (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Griffin is the last person who should be talking shit about anybody's looks......The bitch has admitted she's been liposucked......She's basically made of plastic nowadays after all the cosmetic surgery.....She looks like a fuckin' cartoon.
> ...



More like comedy for maggots and vermin.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



As I was saying.....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Of course you couldn't hear the booing where you were at.....YOU WEREN'T THERE!


----------



## CMike (Dec 7, 2010)

It seems that the little bitch has had image problems.

EXCLUSIVE: Bristol Palin Responds to Kathy Griffin&#39;s &#39;Fat&#39; Attack - FoxNews.com


_Not only did Griffin get a nose job at the age of 26 in an attempt to improve her appearance, in addition to liposuction that she claims almost killed her, she also reportedly exercised obsessively, starved herself during the day and binged at night. _

Let's see:

Nose job

Liposuction that almost killed her

Starved herself and binged all night

The little bitch is in no moral position to judge anyone else's appearance.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




   You need to make up your mind....you just finished accusing me of taking up the spot of an active duty member.   


Now...for the sane people on this thread...I will confess that there MAY have been some booing (but isn't there booing in most venues by some people at one time or another)...but, where we were I heard none over something that Kathy Griffin said or did...(.and they SURE liked when she did the schtick about the Commanding General....boy they liked that one!...lol)     IF it happened, it was not some overwhelming, total disapproval by the crowd...heck who knows how much some of us heard.   There was certainly a lot more booing at the horrible Chargers game Sunday....I can tell you that.

As for Wicked, we know he's got issues...so ....


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> It seems that the little bitch has had image problems.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Bristol Palin Responds to Kathy Griffin's 'Fat' Attack - FoxNews.com
> 
> ...



She's really got your panties in a wad, doesn't she?       That's part and parcel of her routine.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> It seems that the little bitch has had image problems.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Bristol Palin Responds to Kathy Griffin's 'Fat' Attack - FoxNews.com
> 
> ...


Exactly.......She needs to get her plastic ass to a Psychiatrist......Just another liberal moonbat with serious mental issues.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that the little bitch has had image problems.
> ...



I'm sure she's crying all the way to the bank over your disapproval, WJ.....


----------



## CMike (Dec 7, 2010)

The viciousness of the left never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ya' see, there ya' go lying again......I never said you took up the spot of an active duty member.......I said I wouldn't go because the entertainment was geared towards the troops......That's what the USO is all about.......It's not about civilians, it's about the troops!......And if you were there, and it's quite clear you weren't.......Then you should have gotten your ass out of that seat....You're not a troop.....But then, you weren't there so, no harm no foul.

Now, just do a REAL confession and admit you weren't there........C'mon now, you can do it!

The truth will set you free!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

The interesting part of this whole thread is that Kathy Griffen helped host a FREE concert for the Troops....but that's nothing compared to a few second joke about a Holy Palin....for that she is relegated to the 7th Ring of Hell!!!!!!


Amusing the tenuous grasp on reality and proportion some people have.


----------



## CMike (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The interesting part of this whole thread is that Kathy Griffen helped host a FREE concert for the Troops....but that's nothing compared to a few second joke about a Holy Palin....for that she is relegated to the 7th Ring on Hell!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Amusing the tenuous grasp on reality and proportion some people have.



I would think she deserves front row seats for hell.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The interesting part of this whole thread is that Kathy Griffen helped host a FREE concert for the Troops....but that's nothing compared to a few second joke about a Holy Palin....for that she is relegated to the 7th Ring on Hell!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Amusing the tenuous grasp on reality and proportion some people have.



Oh cry me a river.... she had to get in a limo and be drove 20 minutes to the venue.

Wow, what a sacrafice.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The interesting part of this whole thread is that Kathy Griffen helped host a FREE concert for the Troops....but that's nothing compared to a few second joke about a Holy Palin....for that she is relegated to the 7th Ring on Hell!!!!!!
> ...



See what I mean about tenuous grasp on proportion?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The interesting part of this whole thread is that Kathy Griffen helped host a FREE concert for the Troops....but that's nothing compared to a few second joke about a Holy Palin....for that she is relegated to the 7th Ring on Hell!!!!!!
> ...



I know...compared to yours, it was nothing.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




 You're just being contentious


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 7, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



And you're bitching about somebody giving up their free time for a cause, while you did what exactly?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Actually, I'm being entertained.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No!   No!   No!   It is MUCH MORE IMPORTANT that Kathy Griffin made a classless joke about the offspring of the Chosen One.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


She made jokes about the Obama kids also?

What a fuckin' typical idiotic liberal bitch!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Did she?   Funny, I didn't hear those....maybe you watched a different concert she hosted.

And I would expect you WOULD be an expert on Bitchitude.


----------



## CMike (Dec 7, 2010)

Apparenty the troops didn't care for the plastic venemous bitch.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yeah, i've been dealing with your lying ass long enough to know all about bitchitude.

Btw, did ya' hear we may finally have an answer to the homosexual problem?

Ya' heard about the gay birds?

Might want to have your blood checked. Seems that mercury poisoning is causing male birds to go gay.......Just think, we can do away with the homosexual problem by cleaning up the environment......Just think how wonderful it would be for our future generations not to have to put up with the freaky parades, funky diseases and, incessant whing about special rights that sems to plague them people.


Shiiiiiiiiit, I just may have to become an enviroloon to help get rid of the homosexual problem......It's the least I can do for our future generations!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> Apparenty the troops didn't care for the plastic venemous bitch.



Yeah, that explains the sticking around, clapping, whistling, cheering....all those things that are typical expressions of displeasure.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




I'm thinking I just may have to pay you some rent for all that head space I'm taking up.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 7, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Perhaps. But more likely she's so far removed from reality that she thinks the average Marine shares her politics.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...


We are a center right society......That is fully reflected in our military.......Kathy Plastic just found that out......Fully found out that people are getting tired of the baseless attacks by the loons on the left........Found out that only the looniest of the idiots on the left are in her corner on this one.

Next time, Kathy Plastic needs to think before opening her big plastic loony liberal mouth.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > How in the fuck does the first lady and palins daughter compare in your silly con mind?
> ...



EXACTLY!! Doesn't Griffin realize that 7 out of 10 of those Marines she tried to entertain would vote for Bristol's mom over their current Commander in Chief?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Link to those stats, plz.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

You know...after watching the video, can't help but wonder who they are really booing....military people in general aren't too keen on people who get ahead by who their mommy or daddy is as opposed to their own merits.

(Noting for the naysayers, can barely hear the boos, but they seem to start right when Kathy Gifford mentions The Palin...and  we couldn't distinguish boos vs cheers, whistles, etc. where we were at)


----------



## CMike (Dec 7, 2010)

Plastic Kathy should have stayed home .


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> You know...after watching the video, can't help but wonder who they are really booing....military people in general aren't too keen on people who get ahead by who their mommy or daddy is as opposed to their own merits.
> 
> (Noting for the naysayers, can barely hear the boos, but they seem to start right when Kathy Gifford mentions The Palin...and  we couldn't distinguish boos vs cheers, whistles, etc. where we were at)


Seriously, you're such a lefty apologist it's disgusting......Can't help but wonder who they are really booing?...........You're an idiot!

But, we all know Kathy Plastic caters to you gays so, I guess it's quite understandable that you would try, and miserably fail, to defend that disgusting wench.


----------



## CMike (Dec 7, 2010)

How can anyone justify these sick "jokes"?


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 7, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> EXACTLY!! Doesn't Griffin realize that 7 out of 10 of those Marines she tried to entertain would vote for Bristol's mom over their current Commander in Chief?



Doesn't say much about the intellect of the marines...


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> How can anyone justify these sick "jokes"?



Calling somebody fat is not sick....


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > EXACTLY!! Doesn't Griffin realize that 7 out of 10 of those Marines she tried to entertain would vote for Bristol's mom over their current Commander in Chief?
> ...


Got the balls to go tell that to a MARINE straight to their face?

I didn't think so!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Actually, doesn't say much about the intellect of the person telling us they know who 7 out of 10 marines would vote for without any polling evidence.


----------



## Dr Grump (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Course I would. Why wouldn't I? It would also depend on the marine....


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > You know...after watching the video, can't help but wonder who they are really booing....military people in general aren't too keen on people who get ahead by who their mommy or daddy is as opposed to their own merits.
> ...



OK, tell us again what you noticed when you were there at the concert, WJ.   You being an eye witness like me and all.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


First of all, I wasn't there, just like YOU weren't there.

We've already established that you YET AGAIN lied.......It's that disturbing pattern you have, and practice on a daily basis.

Second of all, it's been all over the news.......Have seen it several times, on our big screen, with BOSE surround sound........They were booing her for making disgusting comments about Palin and her weight.......The facts are the facts.......Quit trying to deny it.....You're making yourself look like a complete imbicile......Not that we didn't already know that.


----------



## Ernie S. (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



I don't need polls. I know a lot of veterans and current Marines, soldiers and sailors. I'm pretty certain that more than 70% of them would vote for Sarah Palin, Snoopy or the corpse of Calvin Coolidge over barack obama.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Ernie S. said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Of course you don't need polls.   

And I too know a lot of veterans and current/former Marines....I am a veteran myself as is my wife...and I know that we aren't too keen about huge assumptions being made about us as if we don't think for ourselves.   Now, tell us more about how you KNOW how veterans would vote.....


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You just can't stand that you got called on your crap by someone who was actually there, can you?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 7, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You just can't stand that you got called out on another one of your LIES, by me......At least this one isn't as bad as the other LIE you obviously lived!

You weren't there........It's only too obvious!

But, Kathy Plastic was booed for being a typical liberal scumbag.....That's a fact, you cannot LIE about.......Ya' Fuckin' LIAR!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Really?   Pray tell....go on and show us what "lie" I've been called on.  You have absolutely nothing besides your own hate at being burned on this issue to "prove" I was not at the concert.  I have described acts...I have described things that would not have been on tv...I have even described the weather and where we were in the crowd.   But, please.....PROVE that I wasn't there.   I eagerly await your proof that you know more about where I was than even I do.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 7, 2010)

CMike said:


> Extremely low class, even for her.
> 
> I wish I could negative rep her.





CMike said:


> More like comedy for maggots and vermin.





CMike said:


> It seems that the little bitch has had image problems.






CMike said:


> The little bitch is in no moral position to judge anyone else's appearance.





CMike said:


> The viciousness of the left never ceases to amaze me.





CMike said:


> I would think she deserves front row seats for hell.





CMike said:


> Apparenty the troops didn't care for the plastic venemous bitch.





CMike said:


> Plastic Kathy should have stayed home .





CMike said:


> How can anyone justify these sick "jokes"?




I'm so glad you aren't obsessed, like WillowTree.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 7, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Extremely low class, even for her.
> ...



Let us remember...that joke was MUCH MORE IMPORTANT than entertaining the troops.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Well, WJ?    Have you run away again?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

EXCLUSIVE: Bristol Palin Responds to Kathy Griffin&#39;s &#39;Fat&#39; Attack - FoxNews.com





I love spunky little Bristol. Kathy fucking Griffin sucks the hind tit.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Bristol Palin Responds to Kathy Griffin's 'Fat' Attack - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how she reacted instead of shrugging it off as part of putting herself out there in Celebrity Land....

Way to show how you can handle the spotlight!   Way to show that the Heat of the Kitchen is too much for you......already!  


(and, having been there, I chuckle at the comments about the overwhelming booing, when  we didn't even notice it)


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Bristol Palin Responds to Kathy Griffin&#39;s &#39;Fat&#39; Attack - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"spunky Bristol".  That brings up a few images!  Wonder if she enjoys pearl necklaces.

You're obsession with Kathy Griffin is embarrassing.


----------



## daveman (Dec 8, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > EXCLUSIVE: Bristol Palin Responds to Kathy Griffin's 'Fat' Attack - FoxNews.com
> ...


Can we count the number of ways you would personally shit your pants if someone asking if Michelle Obama enjoys pearl necklaces?

Or is that different?  Somehow?


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 8, 2010)

I loved how Snooki and the Situation got a standing ovation.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

People who put themselves out there in the celebrity spotlight are fair game for comedians.   IF they cannot handle it, maybe they need to stay away from such things.  One of the reasons I would NEVER EVER want to be on any of these reality/game shows....


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



What's the big deal about pearl necklaces.   They are simple assessories.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 8, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


You believe that a promiscuous, not-too-bright, single mother is due the respect that the First Lady Of The United States is due?

Only when it's a Democratic FLOTUS, right?  Extra points for being a minority, too, dave?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



meeechellle shits her pants


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

Having watched the video again, I cannot help but wonder if the boos were sound enhanced somehow....Seriously, we did not hear that kind of booing back (about 2/3rds) where we were.....but let me point this out too....the booing on the video starts BEFORE the joke.   Wonder why.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Class Act, Willow.  You do your political side proud.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



she has a fat ass too,, ha ha


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 8, 2010)

It was broadcast on VH1 last night, but I was busy watching Gordon Ramsey's latest show on BBC America.  I think it's like his 11th show this year.

But the omnipresent Gordon is always going to be a more constructive use of my viewing time than finding out if Wasilla's town slut has been offended by a D-list celebrity.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Uber classy, Willow.   You do the Right wing proud, your rep power here proves the support you get.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You still suck the hind tit and msss obie wan still has a fat ass.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Hey....Right Wing posters...don't forget to give Willow some more positive rep for these posts.  Maybe a few can thank her also.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Never!.......You fully proved yourself to be a pathological LIAR yet again......I fully proved you to be a pathological LIAR yet again.

No sense in continuing to embarrass your dishonest ass!......I'll do it again in due time.....It's inevitable......Stepping on your lil' needledick by not being able to cover your LIES is a pattern with you.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



And that Proof is.....?   Where?



> No sense in continuing to embarrass your dishonest ass!......I'll do it again in due time.....It's inevitable......Stepping on your lil' needledick by not being able to cover your LIES is a pattern with you.



Do what again?    Where's that proof, WJ?

I must say, when you post, you don't just step in it....you smear it all over your arms, your legs, your face, your hair.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

And Poof!   WJ disappears again.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> And Poof!   WJ disappears again.



and yer still sucking the hind tit and meeeeeccccch has a fat ass too.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > And Poof!   WJ disappears again.
> ...



Clever...and I bet you get some pos rep for that too, Willow....what with you being so classy and all....

But, I'm sure WJ appreciates  you coming to his rescue.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Once again you show what a hypocritical little liberal loon you are......You defend Kathy Plastic for her disgusting remarks about Palin, but in the next breath hammer Willow for her disgusting comments about Michelle Obama.......You are an idiot!

And no, Willow gets no positive rep from me for those comments, nor do I need her or anybody else to come to my rescue.......I exposed another one of your LIES.....No rescue needed!


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



bastich, I tell the truth, meeeecheeele has a fat ass. you need to rep me some positive rep for truth telling if nothing else.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I defend her?   Really?   Saying I didn't hear any booing where I was at is "defending her"?    And where have I EVER said that Kathy Griffin was a classy lady?   Her whole career is based on being brassy and classless....or didn't you know that?   I bet you didn't...

And btw....how you doing on that PROOF that I was lying about being at the Miramar Concert?   Still working on it?   OR gonna smear some more of that stuff you stepped in all over yourself?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Hey, Willow....WJ thinks you and Kathy Griffin have something in common....I think he's on to something there.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



could be but don't matter tater, meeeeeechellle still has a very fat ass.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




But....would Willow be willing to donate of her time to entertain the troops.    Hmmmmmm, that's a poser.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Here are two facts. The troops booed kathy mcnasty and meeech has a fat ass, no make that three,, and three,, you suck the hind tit.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Oh, you were there too, Willow?   What area?


----------



## AllieBaba (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> She got booed for calling Palin the White Precious, not for being fat. Think they objected to the racist overtones than the fact Palin is white trash and apparently fat...



That doesn't even make sense, but I assume you're calling Palin white trash, which is in and of itself, racist.

They booed her because they like the Palins and object to anyone attacking the kids.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Liar!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Troops Boo Kathy Griffin for Bristol Palin Fat Jokes | PopEater.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did she equate them booing her with war? When she said "War is hell war is hell?"


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Wait a minute...first you say it is a fact that the troops booed Kathy Griffin and now you say you weren't there?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Troops Boo Kathy Griffin for Bristol Palin Fat Jokes | PopEater.com
> ...



I just love the faux outrage on this....and I bet Kathy Griffin does too.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 8, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Troops Boo Kathy Griffin for Bristol Palin Fat Jokes | PopEater.com
> ...













she's a MacNastyBitch ain't she?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 8, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Is she akin to the dixie chicks?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I think they want her to be.  This is funny.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Still waiting for your so-called "exposing of one of my lies" WJ....or are you smearing that stuff you stepped in all over yourself again?


----------



## daveman (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



That's not what he meant.  I suspect you know that, too.


----------



## daveman (Dec 8, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I guess it's different.  Somehow.

Hey, whatever lets you justify your irrational hatred, Skippy.


----------



## daveman (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And yet, amazingly, you can't bring yourself to condemn Synth for being just as uber classy.

I guess it depends on who the target is, huh?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 8, 2010)

Funny thing is, CNN was about to invite her to host some show she hosted in the past........CNN is now considering dropping that offer after her ridiculous lil' comments.

Good for them.......The lil' liberal bitch deserves it!

And, it isn't just great that Bristol Palin has handled herself with total class and dignity after that fiasco.


----------



## daveman (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Actually, I negged her.  I told her not to stoop to the left's level.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I would not put Synth in Willow's class....Biker, yes.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Funny thing is, CNN was about to invite her to host some show she hosted in the past........CNN is now considering dropping that offer after her ridiculous lil' comments.
> 
> Good for them.......The lil' liberal bitch deserves it!
> 
> And, it isn't just great that Bristol Palin has handled herself with total class and dignity after that fiasco.



YOu mean, like whining about it?   People like you are simply amazing how you worship the ground the Palins' walk on and cannot abide, even when they put themselves in the public eye, anyone saying a 'mean' word about them....apparently you like your heros with jaws of glass.


----------



## daveman (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You know, you won't burst into flames if you criticize Synth.  He might burst into tears, but that's immaterial.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is, CNN was about to invite her to host some show she hosted in the past........CNN is now considering dropping that offer after her ridiculous lil' comments.
> ...


Whining about what?

Here's the facts:

Bristol Palin is a very attractive young lady. Definitley not fat. I can see why you're jealous....She's doing what she can to give her child a good life. Not easy for a single mother these days....She's taking advantage of opportunities presented. Good for her!....You defend Kathy Plastic for three reasons. She coddles you gays, she's a liberal and, you hate Sarah Palin and don't care when any of your fellow liberals get stupid with their mouths.......You're a hack, nothing more!

You only further prove that you're a hack by refusing to condemn Synth's ridiculous words......You sure as hell didn't see me supporting Willow's ridiculous words.

Just step off.....You're a phoney on so many levels.


----------



## CMike (Dec 8, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I have a device called a TV and I heard it


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 8, 2010)

CMike said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


LMAO!.....We've got a 50 inch with BOSE surround in our media room.....I've seen it probably 10 times these last few days......No doubt, they booed the piss out of her loony plastic ass.....Imagine how loud it would have been if one were ACTUALLY there!

Oh, but there's an idiot ass liar up here claimiing they were there, but didn't hear any booing.

See no evil...hear no evil....speak no evil!

Fuckin' idiot!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 8, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Damn right it's different.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 8, 2010)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Where is your condemnation of Willow?

Hypocrite.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 8, 2010)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




He's dying for you to comply, Bodecea!  He just wants SOMEBODY to give him the attention he craves!



I swear, between daveman and WillowTree, they should change the thread title to "_Obsession_ by USMB".


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 8, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Here's the facts:



Uh-oh.



> Bristol Palin is a very attractive young lady. Definitley not fat.



Definitely not thin.






But definitely cute:








> You only further prove that you're a hack by refusing to condemn Synth's ridiculous words......You sure as hell didn't see me supporting Willow's ridiculous words.



What ridiculous words?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



What would you like me to criticize Synth for?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Facts?   You wouldn't know facts if you stepped in them....

(And way to jump on Daveman's bandwagon...like a good puppy)


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Apparently you know nothing about sound systems and acoustics....but color me surprised.  FOr the adults who may read this....I'm sure they are aware that mics up close to certain things can pick up stuff not heard elsewhere or even drowned out elsewhere....and where were we?  In a frickin' hangar....not Carnegie Hall...but WJ is clueless on these realities.

Now...as to the video and its accompanying sound of booing....why do you think they start booing when Kathy Griffin just mentions Palin's name.....BEFORE she tells her joke....?   Why do you think that is?  How supportive do you think military people are of someone getting celebrity status NOT by their own actions, but by who their Mommie is?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the facts:
> ...


What ridiculous words?

"Promiscuous, not too bright, SINGLE MOTHER"

How liberal of you!

I mean, it's not like she was "never proud of her country", until her husband was nominated for the presidency affording her a potential future ride on the gravy train of the taxpayers or, that she sat on the board of Keebler foods, and is now trying to proclaim she gives a shit about "childhood obesity" or, was involved in devising a scheme to dump poor, uninsured patients on the streets for being unable to foot the bill.

Yeah, i'll take Bristol Palin's integrity over our curent first lady's anyday.

LMAO!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


My hair.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 9, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Nah, the target would be your whiny, thin skin.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 9, 2010)

And now this thread is totally fucked.

Bye!


----------



## Si modo (Dec 9, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> And now this thread is totally fucked.
> 
> Bye!


----------



## daveman (Dec 9, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


of course it is.  Anything goes against the Palin family, right?


----------



## daveman (Dec 9, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


No hypocrisy here.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

daveman said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I really hate slimey bastards that brag about neg rep.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



tough on ya ain't it beeeetch? We've put up with these low life tactics towards the Palin's for a couple of years now. You don't want your beloved attacked? Then grow you some class. Oh! and try to get that red headed skank to grow some too.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 9, 2010)

The only reason she gets any air time is the constant lies and utter bs she repeats on stage.

She's just one classless ****.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Pardon me, but was that post supposed to mean something?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> The only reason she gets any air time is the constant lies and utter bs she repeats on stage.
> 
> She's just one classless ****.





You guys are trying WAY too hard...whether you are talking about Palin on Dancing with the Stars or Griffin in her Salute to the Troops.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Not to a brainless twit like you it wouldn't mean a thing. you're just like the creepy red headed skank this thread is about.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

So...let's have a show of hands.  How many others of you going on and on with this thread were actually there at the Support Our Troops free concert at Miramar?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Come on, Willow....you can do better than that.   If that's the best you've got, you're slipping.  GIve it your best Christmas try.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Don't bother me skank. I'm eating my oatmeal.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



But you are the one posting to me.....so it's odd that you want to complain about me bothering you.

Are you a little off your game this morning?  The oatmeal (how appropriate) might help.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I'm still eating it.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Yes....  I'm sure you are, Willow.  I'm sure you are.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> So...let's have a show of hands.  How many others of you going on and on with this thread were actually there at the Support Our Troops free concert at Miramar?



I've been to many just like it, and even volunteered at more than a few of them.  It was easy, since I was in the Navy at the time.

And not once did I see such a lack of class on stage.  A Salute to the Troops is supposed to be about the Troops, not some classless twits political stance.

But being a liberal, you don't get that.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > So...let's have a show of hands.  How many others of you going on and on with this thread were actually there at the Support Our Troops free concert at Miramar?
> ...



Too funny.

Actually, as a veteran...this is what I get....
1) we want to be entertained, period
2) frequently, the raunchier, the better (thus the joke about lap dances with the Base Commander)
3) veterans aren't too keen on people getting fame from who their mommy is, not by who they are
4) veterans don't really care about people NOT in the military telling them how they should think and what their political stance is WITHOUT asking them
5) troops usually aren't too keen on being used as a political pawn

I'm a Veteran....I get that.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Here are the facts.


The troops booed that red haired skank


Meech has a fat ass


You suck the hind tit. 

I'm still eating my oatmeal.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



fyi;  I don't give 2 turds in a toilet about any of the Palins.  I wish everyone would shut up about them so thier 15 minuts will end.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Here are the facts from the video....the audience booed as soon as Kathy Griffen mentioned Palin...even before she said the joke.    Now, why do you think THAT is?   OR are you as deep in your denial as you are in your oatmeal?   (may I suggest dentures?)


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Now...on THAT we can agree....but let's be honest here....they are putting themselves out as celebrities.  No one put guns to their heads and made them host or go on reality shows.   They WANT their names/faces out there...more money comes in that way.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Just noticed your blue comments.....

Now you say the audience booed because they were being used?    Really?  Is that why they cheered MOST of the time (and from where I was at, never really heard the booes....mostly cheering and whistling and singing along)


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are the facts


The troops booed that red haired skank


You suck the hind tit.

I love my oatmeal.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

oh, and meech still has a fat ass.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You weren't there....OBVIOUSLY......Otherwise you would have no doubt heard the boos, no doubt heard Kathy Plastic acknowledge the boos.......The media who were there all heard the boos......The troops who were there heard the boos, in fact, they were doing the booing.

Prove that veterans aren't too keen on people getting fame from who their mommy is, not by who they are.........PROVE IT!.....Got a poll to back up that Bullshit......As  a vet, I can say you're full of shit!

The troops were being used as political pawns......By who?.....Kathy Plastic?........You're a fuckin' idiot!


And, if you were there, and we all know now that you weren't....Why would you go to a free concert that was intended for the troops?.........You're a fucking civilian now, Nothing more......The show was for them, NOT YOU!

Go donate to the USO.....Ya' friggin' carpetbagger!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


Ah...you polled the troops there, did you?   You know that the acoustics in a Navy hangar are that good, do you?

I appreciate that you are willing to smear yourself again with the feces of failure....but it makes me wonder about your sanity.   It really does....are you usually this masochistic?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2010)

Zoom-boing said:


> Kathy Griffin is a pig.


Kathy Griffin hasn't been funny since the early '90s, if she was even funny then.


----------



## daveman (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Then don't do things that earn neg rep.

It's a simple concept.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

daveman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Wouldn't let me Pos Rep you.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Kathy Griffin is a pig.
> ...


Thus them asking her to host the Salute to the Troops....everyone else was too popular.....


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


Right...And you, as a veteran, know that the military spares noooooo expense in seeing to it that the troops -especially the enlistees- get the best  of everything, eh? 

 Bob Hope is still dead.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You made the claim, LIAR.....prove it!

We'll be waiting!

And, it's not a 'Navy Hanger"........It's an AIRPLANE HANGER!.......And you were a pilot?

Oh, and it's no longer a Naval air station......It's a MARINE air station........So, it wouldn't have been a "Navy Hanger" as you so stupidly claim, It would have been a "MARINE HANGER".......But all in all.......IT'S A DAMN AIRPLANE HANGER!

If you were there, you would KNOW THAT!

Christ, you're stupid!

Keep digging your hole, LIAR!


----------



## daveman (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Thanks.  I calls 'em likes I sees 'em.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Oddball said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Exactly....but don't you be dissing Bob Hope....he was AWESOME!   (Actually sorta met him once when he did his B-day salute to General Doolittle at Miramar...he was old and Gen. Doolittle was even older...but it was cool)

(Patiently waiting for WJ to continue his Scatology escapades by calling me a liar on this one too)


----------



## Oddball (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Actually, she probably volunteered....Al Franken has done the same thing, going to Iraq several times.


That still doesn't mean that they're anywhere near funny.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

daveman said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Shove it up your ass. How easy is that?


----------



## daveman (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Easier than admitting to your hypocrisy, apparently.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




I love how  you dig your hole and then want me to claim it.....nope.   It's all yours, sweetie.   You called me a liar.   You said you proved I was a liar....where?   Where is that proof, poopie smeared boy?


And where oh where oh where have I claimed that Hanger 2 was a NEW hangar?   I said it is the hangar I used to work in.....would you like me to link the post where I said that?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

The facts remain the same


Miss McNasty is still a red haired skank


bodeccea sucks the hind tit and shares it with her ass kissin cousin


meeeech still has a very fat ass.




and




I calls em likes I seees em too.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





Here....I made my comments nice and big so WJ can read them (assuming he has the appropriate reading comprehension skills....that's debatable)


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes, you are an obvious liar......You said there was no booing......The booing was only too obvious.....Kathy Plastic acknowledging the booing was only too obvious.....If you had been there, you couldn't make that claim.

And, prove your ridiculous claim that "vets aren't too keen on people getting fame from who their mommy is, not by what they are".......Where is your proof?.......You made the claim.....It's up to you to prove it.

And yes, It was a MARINE air station, not a Naval air station.....So, it wasn't a "Navy Hanger"......correct?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Hey guess what?

*I was...Hanger Two...used to work there when NAS*

See how easy it is to make a CLAIM!

LMAO!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


I said I didn't hear booing....so...having looked and listened to the video, can you explain why the 'booing' began when Griffin mentioned Palin  BEFORE she told the joke?


And I'm totally surprised that someone who was in the military doesn't know what NAS means.   Very surprised....hmmmmmm.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Poor "veteran" WJ doesn't know what an NAS is.....curious.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


If you didn't hear booing then you are lying, you obviously weren't there.

They started booing her when she brought Palin into the picture.....Are you too stupid realize that the troops have more class than you, and weren't in the mood to hear attack jokes?.....Are you trying to say that none of those troops are fans of the Palin's?.....That those troops would have booed just as loudly if Obama's children were under attack?

Face it, those troops are far more classier than you......Just admit it!

And yes, I know what NAS means, dumbass........My father was a Naval Aviator......He was killed in 1968 when I was 4 years old while driving just outside the main gate of NAS Miramar when a drunk fellow Naval Aviator driving in the opposite direction plowed into him head on.......Both were killed instantly.

And, where is your proof of the claim about vets not being "keen on people getting from who their mommy is, not by what they are"?........Where's your proof of that?.......I'm a vet, I don't feel that way......I know many vet's, they don't feel that way......So where's your proof?......Why would a vet even give a shit?.........Obviously, you only give a shit because she's Sarah Palin's daughter.......You're a fucking hack!......And the more you run your lying ignorant liberal mouth only further proves it.........Now, you keep avoiding my request for proof of your vet claim......Why would that be?

LMAO!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

WJ appears stymied....here, let me help you:

NAS = Naval Air Station

MCAS = Marine Corps Air Station.

When I worked at Hangar 2 in the 80s, Miramar was a NAS....remember?  A Naval Air Station.

Now Hangar 2 (and the rest of the base) is a MCAS...remember?  A Marine Corps Air Station.

Glad to have helped out a fellow 'veteran' with basic military acronyms.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

The troops booed that red haired skank.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WJ appears stymied....here, let me help you:
> 
> NAS = Naval Air Station
> 
> ...


It's only too obvious that it's NAVAL AIR STATION,  ya' friggin' idiot!

Knock off your snarky shit, ya' lil' lezbo.

Now, where's that proof of your claim about vet's?..........Can't prove it?.......Why do you keep avoiding it after making the claim?.......Surely you must have proof if you're making such a solid claim.....Are you just being dishonest by pulling claims out of your ass without evidence?.....That's not very becoming of someone who claims to be a former officer.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WJ appears stymied....here, let me help you:
> ...


Not any more it isn't....as you so cleverly noted....

But it was cute how you tried to put words in my mouth in that earlier post (think I'll go bump it)  Words that it was incredibly easy for me to disprove.   So.....who's the liar, exactly?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> The facts remain the same
> 
> 
> Miss McNasty is still a red haired skank
> ...




*wonders when Willow will ever learn how to spell my name right.....(it was cute when you had that nic with my name mispelled....lol)


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Where's the proof "VET"........C'mon......lets see it.......Can't back up your claim......You said that vet's aren't too keen.......You must have proof!........Lets have it!

C'mon liar......Quit trying to dance around it......You said us *"vets aren't too keen on people getting from who their mommy is, not by who they are"........Back it up!*


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Ok, ok.....other vets besides you.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So, once again you were lying, and can't back up your claim.

No surprise there.....It's that pattern of yours.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



What  pattern of whose?    


Remember....YOU are the one who seems to need proof that military members appreciate self-sufficiency more than they appreciate what Mommy's fame can get them.

I would think MOST vets take that for granted....not you.   Oh no, not you.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You stated it as fact.....Back up your facts.

Fact is, I seriously doubt that MOST vet's even give a shit.....Why would they?......Why would anybody give it any concern unless they're some kind of jealous lil' whackjob?.....You've got some serious issues if you are actually spending time worrying about how Bristol came into the spotlight.

And, are you seriously trying to claim she's not self-sufficient?.......You're a fucking moron!


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




Let's look at what you are saying, shall we?   

You want Proof that Military members admire the self-sufficient as opposed to those who advance based on who their mommy or daddy is.

This is what you need proof of.   Cause you don't already believe it?  Have I got that right?  What kind of people did you hang out with in the military?   Children of the Rich and Famous?   Silver Spoon Soldiers?

And YOU call ME a "fucking moron"...        



Oh..and tell us what is self-sufficient about Palin's daughter.    I'm anxious to know.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


What kind of people did I hang out with in the military?.......Honorable men and women who were focused on their mission, and didn't spend one second of time worrying about who got what from whom......We were a lil' busy doing the job our fellow americans expected of us.......We didn't give a shit if the soldier next to us happened to be rich by inheritence.......We didn't give a shit about who in the civilian world was gaining fame because of who his or her parent might be.......Why would we?

You've got some serious jealousy issues to be sure.

And what is self-sufficient about Bristol Palin?........She's out there making it on her own!...Doing the right thing and trying to make a good life for her child.....Taking advantage of opportunities presented.......Seriously, there's something wrong with you.


----------



## CMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


The booing was obvious. We heard it clearly.

The plastic bitch acknowledged it.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

CMike said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Ah....where were you in the audience?   As far back as we were?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Just reviewed the video again and these questions come up

1)  If the audience is booing Griffin, why didn't they boo her earlier in the program?

2)  If the audience is booing Griffin's joke about Palin, why did the booing start before the joke?

3)  In fact, why did the booing start when Palin's name was mentioned...pre-joke?

4)  Why do 'vets' need proof that military members admire self-sufficiency?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Just reviewed the video again and these questions come up
> 
> 1)  If the audience is booing Griffin, why didn't they boo her earlier in the program?
> 
> ...


1) Because she hadn't thrown up a giant picture of Bristol Palin and started attacking on her weight yet.

2) Because they realized that when she threw up the picture of Palin she was going into disgueting attack mode.

3) Because they understood that Griffin hates anything Palin, and was no doubt going into attack mode (Remember, those troops aren't as dense and classless as YOU!)

4) Of course vets admire self sufficiency.....They just don't obsess on who got what from whom. Nor do they care......Only jealous lil' lunatics like you care.


Seriously, ya' weird lil' fuck, get over it!......Your beloved lil' liberal attack dog stepped on her lil' plastic dick, and it blew up straight in her plastic, drag queen lookin' face.......If you had actually been there, you would have witnessed it first hand.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Just reviewed the video again and these questions come up
> ...



Yep that just about sums it up.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Just reviewed the video again and these questions come up
> 
> 1)  If the audience is booing Griffin, why didn't they boo her earlier in the program?
> 
> ...



Why don't you stick your head up your ass and pretend the troops didn't boo that skank? I do believe you are related to TM. Yep I do


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Just reviewed the video again and these questions come up
> ...



Got Oatmeal?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Just reviewed the video again and these questions come up
> ...



  So....have you figured out what NAS means yet?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



In da morning


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



In your case it stands for Not Actually Sane!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I'm quite sure I knew what NAS meant long before you ever did.

Once again, you can't refute anything in my post so, you get stupid.

You were an officer?..........hmmmmmmm


----------



## CMike (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is the video of it. Plastic Kathy admits that she was being booed 

Kathy Griffin Booed By Troops After Calling Bristol Palin Fat At USO Event | NewsBusters.org

_
KATHY GRIFFIN: Lets talk about Dancing with the Stars. Dancing with the Stars. Yes. Yes. Were going to talk about, and we got two words: Bristol Palin. Yeah, thats right. Come on. Come on. Youre gonna like this. Shes the only contestant in the history of the show to actually gain weight.

(BOOS)

No, come on, come on. She gained like 30 pounds a week, I swear to God, it was fantastic. Shes like the white Precious.

(BOOS)

You can boo louder than that. Come on, boo me. I love it. I love it. War is hell, war is hell.
_


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

CMike said:


> Here is the video of it. Plastic Kathy admits that she was being booed
> 
> Kathy Griffin Booed By Troops After Calling Bristol Palin Fat At USO Event | NewsBusters.org
> 
> ...



And?   do you think that we all heard every word she said?   


I'm simply amazed at all those who were not there are so hep on what was going on....


----------



## CMike (Dec 9, 2010)

What exactly are you denying?


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 9, 2010)

CMike said:


> What exactly are you denying?



We should maybe take up a Christmas collection for a hearing aid. Donchyathink?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 9, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly are you denying?
> ...


Hell, we should all pitch in and get the lunatic some professional help for her lying and jealousy problems also.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 9, 2010)

I just adore the expertise pouring out from those who were not within a 100 miles of the concert.


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 10, 2010)

bodecea said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the video of it. Plastic Kathy admits that she was being booed
> ...



Ok, I just watched last night's Chelsea Lately with Kathy Griffin on and what they were saying is if you expect them to talk about airline peanuts, don't listen to them.  They're comedians and admittedly ridiculous.

They're right and I didn't know Griffin called her the White Precious..

That's funny.


----------



## CMike (Dec 10, 2010)

bodecea said:


> I just adore the expertise pouring out from those who were not within a 100 miles of the concert.



Moron we heard it on tv, I posted the text


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

I want to motor boat Snookie.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 10, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> I want to motor boat Snookie.


So does Bodecea!


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 10, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > I want to motor boat Snookie.
> ...



I would have said Jwow but she was not there.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2010)

High_Gravity said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Oh dear...WJ just might call you a liar....


As to the artists....I was surprised by Katy Perry....I was told she didn't do well live.   She was fine.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 10, 2010)

bodecea said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Yeah, all of us, including YOU, who watched it in on TV clearly saw that she was fine.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Of course....TV is all about real time, realism.....  no sound enhancements, no editing, no lipsincing, no taping from earlier times.....

Now I begin to see your problem.


----------

